# First block( idk where to go)



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi there, 

sorry if this might sound like a dumb questions but i just got my first shift for friday 4 - 8pm. It says " starting address *** 3rd ave. does that mean that is where the warehouse is? or is it prime now? im so confused. Im in nyc btw. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds like you're a logistics/.com driver doing 4 hour blocks. Prime now do mostly 2 hour blocks. 
Yes, the starting address is the warehouse. If you're unsure map it out with google maps and give
yourself some extra time to find you're way there and around. The app will navigate you but it's good to
know where you're going and best way to get there as well as alternate routes if needed.
Look for the flex signs and if you see a security guard/check go in there and they should be able to direct you where you need to go.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

They just started this week scheduling prime now drivers 4 hours at a time. It used to be 6 or 8 hour blocks for the most part but not this week. Everyone was scheduled only 4 hours this week for some reason.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Fishing is bad this morning, not even a catch and release, so here I am on the board! 
Funny, here's a driver that isn't even sure what kind of driver they are! So, you'll learn that you have to get yourself informed and figure a lot of shit out! Just be prepared and know your first day will be a lot of feeling around.

You know they say "a bad day of fishing is better than a good day of work"....I would agree if I was out on the lake or ocean.......not so sure with this kind of fishing!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Be early you have a lot of tricks to learn but its hard to do when you come late.


----------

